# [A] Blut Engel verleihen Flüüügel



## Delon (13. August 2010)

Guten Morgen Zusammen,

auch eine der ältesten und beständigsten Gilden auf einem Realm ist von Zeit zu Zeit auf Nachwuchs angewiesen und möchte nun neue "Engel" rekrutieren...
Wir suchen daher ,ab sofort, nette und reife Neumitglieder für die Gilde und unsere 25er Gruppe die einfach zu uns "passen".

Unser mittelfristiges Ziel ist es, auch mit Cataclysm die 25er Raids beizubehalten, daher möchten wir unseren Pool netter Spielerinnen und Spieler im Hinblick auf das neue Addon aufstocken. Schwerpunkt bei unserer Suche liegt hierbei eindeutig auf dem Spaß im Spiel miteinander und dem angenehmen Gildenklima in Verbindung mit erfolgreichen Raids ( ja, das geht! )

Die Lootverteilung erfolgt bei uns gerecht, ab den Cata-Raids dann mit DKP und auch Gelegenheitsspieler und Berufstätige sind bei uns gut aufgehoben wenn sie sich integrieren, engagieren und regelmäßig online sind. 

Epicgeile GS Fanatiker sind bei uns definitiv fehl am Platz.

Was wir Euch also bieten:

- Ein paar legendäre Flügel
- Feste Raidtage. Unsere 25er Termine sind zur Zeit Donnerstags, Sonntags und Dienstags jeweils von 19.30 - 23.00 Uhr, Ladebeginn ist ab 19.00 Uhr. 
- Feste 10er Raids und bei Bedarf Aufbau einer zweiten Gruppe
- Eine fähige Raidleitung 
- Ein gutes und angenehmes Raidklima
- Nette Spieler und eine geduldige Gildenleitung. 
- Natürlich eine Homepage, Teamspeak und ein dufter Gildenwappenrock
- Fläschchenversorgung innerhalb der Raids sowie ein leckeres Fischmahl für Alle

Weitere Infos zur Gilde findet Ihr bei Interesse im Forum unter http://www.angel2get...wtopic.php?t=66


Was wir von Euch erwarten: 

- Ihr seid "erwachsen", habt (mindestens) einen Char der Stufe 80, seid regelmäßig online und möchtet einfach nur Spaß am Spiel haben
- Ihr seid zuverlässig, Sympathie und Durchhaltevermögen sind Euch keine Fremdwörter auch wenn es mal nicht gleich klappt. 
- TS3 und gängige Raidaddons sind für Euch selbstverständlich.
- Unser Altersdurchschnitt ist gehoben, ein Mindestalter von 18 müssen wir auch wegen der Raidzeiten voraussetzen. 
- Da wir keine Twinkgilde sind, werden ausschließlich Mainchars akzeptiert.
- Ihr solltet tolerant und kritikfähig sein 
- Ihr lest / erarbeitet Euch selbstständig Bossguides bzw. Videos der Euch unbekannten Bosse
- Ihr "beherrscht" Euren Char
- Eure Ausrüstung ist optimal gesockelt und verzaubert - auch und gerade wenn sie NICHT high-end ist.

Diese Infos sollten in Eurer Bewerbung mindestens enthalten sein, damit wir uns ein erstes Bild von Euch machen können 
- Name
- Alter
- Charname 
- Klasse
- Skillung
- Arsenal: Link zum Char
- Bisherige Raiderfahrung
- Motivation Dich bei uns zu bewerben
- Voraussichtlichen Hauptonlinezeiten

Schön wären außerdem ein paar persönliche Infos zu Euch, was Ihr sonst noch für Hobbys habt etc. 
Vollständige und ansprechende Bewerbungen könnt Ihr gerne unter http://www.angel2gether.de loswerden.

Wir freuen uns auf Euch.

Viele Grüße
Rasbora


----------



## Delon (15. August 2010)

Hallo und schönen Sonntag zusammen,
meldet Euch, wir suchen noch nette und entspannte Neuengel :-)

Grüße
Rasbora


----------



## Delon (18. August 2010)

Eintrag oben aktualisiert, wir freuen uns nach wie vor über netten, erwachsenen Zuwachs.
Meldet Euch noch heute und holt Eure Engelsflügel unter http://www.angel2gether.de 
:-)


----------



## líttletiger_ (19. August 2010)

Hallo,
danke für den Post und auch für die bereits eingegangenen Bewerbungen!
Wir freuen uns weiter über jeden, der sich als Blutengel mit uns auf Dun Morogh durch´s virtuelle Leben schlagen möchte.
Bewerbt Euch einfach unter http://www.angel2gether.de!
Bis bald
LG
die miez


----------



## Delon (23. August 2010)

/Push for Flügel - ... we want you ! Get your free wings today at: 
http://www.angel2gether.de


----------



## Delon (30. August 2010)

/friendly push - meldet Euch, nette Leute sind gerne gesehen :-)


----------



## Delon (2. September 2010)

aktualisiert und "Rekrutierung" mit Flügeln nach wie vor offen.
Freuen uns über jeden netten Mitspieler!


----------



## Delon (6. September 2010)

Hallo und guten Morgen zusammen,
es haben sich bereits sehr nette neue Engel eingefunden aber die Suche ist immer noch aktuell, meldet Euch !

Grüße
Ras


----------



## Delon (13. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
die Suche ist immer noch aktuell, meldet Euch bitte.

Grüße
Ras


----------



## Delon (20. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
die Suche ist immer noch aktuell, wir freuen uns über jeden Interessenten.

Grüße
Ras


----------



## Delon (27. September 2010)

/friendly push


----------



## XTeufelchenX (22. November 2010)

Recruitment wieder geöffnet  Wir haben noch einige Flügeln zu vergeben.

Lg Matrika


----------



## Capullo (27. November 2010)

/push Kommt zu den Engels =)

http://www.angel2gether.de/


----------



## Delon (29. November 2010)

/Beitrag aktualisiert

Mit Cata wird es bei den Engeln ein DKP System geben um die Lootvergabe noch gerechter zu gestalten und den regelmässigen Teilnehmern der Engel-Raids das Weiterkommen so angenehm wie möglich zu machen.

Kommt zu uns - wir freuen uns auf Euch !


----------



## XTeufelchenX (30. November 2010)

wunderschönen guten Morgen und hoch damit


----------



## XTeufelchenX (30. November 2010)

/hoch damit, wir haben noch jede Menge Flügeln zu vergeben


----------



## XTeufelchenX (30. November 2010)

schon wieder so weit unten /ab in den Himmel damit


----------



## XTeufelchenX (1. Dezember 2010)

/Mittagspush, hoch in den Himmel auf ne Wolke damit


----------

